# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Construcción de pantanos/embalses

## Dave

Buenas, soy nuevo en el foro. No sé si esta sección es la idónea para el post que voy a escribir.

A este foro me llevó la curiosa noticia de la bandera azul de Orellana la Vieja y su pantano. La llamada 'Costa Dulce de Orellana'. 

Me parece interesante el foro y quisiera que a ser posible alguien pudiese resolver las dudas que tengo.

En mi tierra, León, los pantanos son en cierta medida sinónimo de controversia y polémica -no sé si en otros sitios también sucede ésto- con su construcción. La construcción de los pantanos suele ser el zonas de montaña donde se anegan zonas de pastoreo y otras dedicaciones. Uno de los casos más sonados fue la construcción del pantano de Riaño. A la gran mayoría de leoneses nos estremeció como se demolían el pueblo entero y hundían todo el valle. En otras comarcas leonesas como Omaña pretendieron hacer algo similar con el rechazo frontal de la gente 'Omaña insumergible' era el 'grito de guerra'.

La construcción de los pantanos tenía una contrapartida positiva que era el regadío en comarcas leonesas como El Páramo Leonés o Los Oteros. En zonas que solían ser de cultivo de secano. A parte que también está el aprovechamiento hidroeléctrico con Iberdrola como empresa que saca rendimiento energético.


Dicho todo ésto. Viendo la polémica que suscita la construcción de pantanos en la montaña leonesa para regar las zonas de ribera y lo que supone de controversia me surgen preguntas y dudas que me gustaría resolver. Veo que el Pantano de Orellana está a una altura inferior a los 500m. ¿Podrían construirse pantanos en zonas llanas para no afectar a la zona de montaña?.
Las tierras leonesas son tierras surcadas por unos cuantos ríos. El Esla, por ejemplo, lleva más caudal que incluso el Duero cuando se une con éste. 

Por lo que veo -desde el desconocimiento- el Pantano de Orellana se nutre de las aguas del Guadiana. ¿Afecta la construcción de este pantano y los demás pantanos contiguos al río?. ¿Podría ser darse esta misma situación con el Esla y Cea?.

¿Qué requisitos básicos debería tener para construirse en una zona determinada?.

Para esa zona -quizá- no supondría tanta molestia un pantano porque es para regar esas tierras mientras que para zonas de montaña supone una situación un tanto molesta con el hundimiento de zonas de pasto y otro tipo de aprovechamientos. Podría ser, igualmente, un incentivo turístico para zonas de ribera de la misma forma que lo es para la zona de Orellana la Vieja ya que zonas como Coyanza (Valencia de Don Juan) una de sus actividades productivas es el turismo y tienen buenas piscinas para el ocio de los visitantes a esta localidad leonesa. El Esla divide comarcalmente El Páramo Leonés y Los Oteros (dos comarcas agrarias donde en una se destina el agua de Riaño y en otro está esperando a la construcción de las canalizaciones).

¿Cómo veis el tema?

Un saludo cordial.

----------


## ben-amar

Me parece muy interesante tu vision y exposicion del problema y la pregunta en sí misma.
Desde mi desconocimiento tecnico, lo que si te puedo decir y puede ver cualquiera, es que la construccion de un embalse en zona montañosa puede dar origen a una cantidad de agua embalsada en una extension de terreno relativamente pequeña en comparacion con una zona con menor cota de altura y menos montañas.
En un terreno con menos montaña, es evidente, la inundacion de terrenos para conseguir la misma cantidad de agua embalsada que en zona de montaña es semsiblemente mayor, con la consiguiente perdida de tierras de labor, pastoreo, urbanas (cuando se de el caso), etc.
Pienso que, aparte del impacto visual, medio-ambiental, etc., se piensa en que el beneficio de la construccion de semejante infraestructura debe ser mayor y afecte a mas gente que el perjuicio que pueda generar.
No te puedo decir como afecta la construccion de dichos embalses a los rios de la zona, aparte de lo que pueda suponer para la propia vida del rio.
Seguro que ,alguien con mas sabiduria sobre el tema, te dara respuesta a tus preguntas y tratara de despejar tus dudas.
Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

Dave, has hecho la pregunta del millón.

La construcción de un embalse siempre tendrá sus cosas buenas y malas.

En cuanto a construirlo en zonas de páramo frente a montaña, hay que tener en cuenta varias cosas. Las pérdidas por evaporación de un embalse en un páramo son muchísimo mayores que en la montaña, principalmente por la diferencia de temperatura, además de porque la superficie de la lámina de agua será mayor en el primero, para un volumen igual.

También hay que tener en cuenta que no se puede construir el embalse a una cota más baja que la zona regable, pues ello derivaría en tener que hacer uso de energía para elevar el agua de riego.

Por otro lado, los terrenos montañosos suelen ser más impermeables que los terrenos llanos, por lo que las pérdidas (que no lo son tanto, pues el agua iría a parar al acuífero) por infiltración son mayores en los segundos.

En el punto de vista de las hidroeléctricas, resulta más interesante un embalse con un salto de agua mayor (una presa más alta) que uno menor (presa más baja), por lo que el embalse de montaña les es idóneo, a igual caudal de entrada en el embalse e igual volumen.

En cuanto a la construcción, resulta más económico realizar una presa mucho más pequeña en un lugar alejado que una gigantesca en un lugar algo más cercano. El gasto de materiales es muchísimo menor en una presa de longitud de coronación pequeña pero alta, que en una larga y baja.

El caudal de entrada, o más bien los aportes medios y máximos en la cuenca receptora también es otro aspecto a tener en cuenta. Un embalse de montaña tendŕa una cuenca receptora pequeña, pero con una precipitación media mayor que uno en llanura. Por contra, éste podrá tener un caudal de llenado mayor, al recibir las aguas de varias zonas montañosas.

En cuanto a los terrenos inundados, si en el de montaña se pierden pastos y pueblos, en el de llanura se perderán zonas de laboreo y también pueblos. También hay que tener en cuenta la fauna (principalmente, también la flora) que en ambos sitios puede verse afectada por la construcción del embalse.



Respondiendo a tu pregunta sobre los embalses del Guadiana. Es evidente que han afectado a la dinámica del río. Los sedimentos ya no circulan río abajo, el llenado del embalse supuso una época antinatural de estiaje (pérdida de caudal) aguas abajo, al igual que el mantenimiento de la cota de agua en periodos secos. Se impuso una barrera infranqueable para la fauna que vivía de remontar y descender el río en su ciclo vital, se inundaron hectáreas de tierras, algunas de cultivos, otras baldías. Se desplazaron especies terrestres y aéreas. Se destruyeron infraestructuras que hubo que reconstruir,... Y muchas más cosas. Pero ésto no sólo ocurrió en Orellana. Es lo que pasa, en mayor o menor medida, en TODOS los embalses.


Seguro que se me queda algo en el tintero, pero espero haberte aclarado algo tus dudas.

----------


## Dave

Gracias por contestar; muy didácticas las respuestas.

El tema es que en la montaña el sector productivo es la ganadería y los prados precisamente son los que se inundaron; las tierras bajas o de valle. Hay menos tierras donde realizar este tipo de labores por los relieves. Ciertamente la pluviosidad de las zonas de montaña leonesa son mucho mayores que las de los llanos con gran diferencia pluviométrica. Para Riaño fue un gran varapalo la construcción del pantano. Se anegaron las zonas de valle y se trastocó el paisaje del valle.

La cuestión es que en la montaña o las comarcas de montaña no se quiere oír hablar de los pantanos. Es algo que aterra. Y si son necesarios para las comarcas agrarias que fundamentalmente son agrícolas con cultivos de regadío principalmente la duda es si es mejor acercar esos pantanos a las zonas de regadío en vez de afectar a comarcas que el beneficio del pantano es menor o incluso es negativo. Y visto el caso del envalse de Orellana me preguntaba si era mejor la construcción de pantanos para el regadío (y otras actividades como en Orellana la Vieja) en zonas más cercanas. Las zonas beneficiadas por los pantanos son zonas de ribera. El río Esla, por ejemplo, es de los afluentes del Duero que más agua lleva aunque es de curso rápido, ¿Con estos dos factores sería posible la construcción de un pantano en la zona del Esla?.

Río Esla: Altitud de la fuente	1.500 msnm. Caudal medio 1351 m³/s. Superficie de la cuenca:16.163 km²

La altitud media de las comarcas del Páramo Leonés a un lado del Esla y de Los Oteros está entre los 800 y 700 metros. Los Oteros es un territorio llano con algún cierro pero es un paisaje bastante llano encajado entre los ríos Esla y Cea.

geología de esta comarca leonesa: http://www.frado.net/elparamo/module...showpage&pid=4 

http://www.frado.net/elparamo/module...showpage&pid=3

 [Editado] Zona Esla-Cea

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Fuente: biblioteca Diario de León.

Un saludo cordial, y gracias por ir solventando mis dudas.

----------


## Luján

Así por encima, viendo el relieve de la zona, sobre el Esla creo que sólo se podría construir un embalse a la altura de Cistierna, final de la montaña.

Y lo más aguas abajo, para regar el páramo, sería alrededor de Ardón, pero en este caso, me temo que tendría que ser una obra como Almendra, que inundaría muchísimo terreno fértil, y seguramente más de un caserío y pueblo, sin contar los bosques y las infraestructuras afectadas. Más abajo no tendría mucho sentido, pues la zona a regar quedaría más alta que el embalse.


Son muchas las preguntas a hacerse, como te comenté más arriba.

-¿Prefieres inundar zonas de pastoreo o de cultivo?
-¿Prefieres una presa pequeña o inmensa (a igual volumen)?
-¿Prefieres un embalse con poca superficie o mucha (a igual volumen)?
-¿Prefieres inundar y afectar a menos pueblos/infraestructuras o a más?
-¿Prefieres tener más o menos infiltración?
-¿...?


Por el foro hay gente que se dedica a "proyectar" presas. Quizás puedan darte algún detalle más.

----------


## Dave

Buenas Luján.

Pues un pantano como el de Riaño o menor.

En Riaño hay colectivos que pretenden que el pantano se vacíe; es decir, que no quieren el pantano.

Que se desmantelase el pantano de Riaño podría ser positivo para la zona montañesa de Riaño pero para zonas agrícolas como El Páramo Leonés o Esla-Cea sería un palo porque su dedicación, al menos en el páramo, son los cultivos de regadío.

Datos de la presa-Pantano de Riaño.

Tipo	Bóveda, hormigón
Altura	100 m
Longitud de coronación	337 m
Cota de coronación	1102 m
Cota de cimentación	1002 m
Cota de cauce	1013 m
Datos del embalse
Superficie	2230 ha

Gracias de nuevo.

Nota: son dos comarcas contiguas; a un lado del Esla está el Páramo Leonés y al otro la zona de Esla-Cea. Los ríos Órbigo, Esla, y Cea hacen de divisorias comarcales.

----------


## Luján

Vamos a ver.

Te lo he dicho ya, para hacer un "Riaño 2" aguas abajo, hay que evaluar el terreno, ver dónde puede hacerse con unas perdidas por infiltración aceptables, buscar un lugar del cauce donde se pueda hacer un muro, de forma que el embalse ocupe lo menos posible en superficie, y que esa ocupación moleste lo menos posible a infraestructuras, pueblos y tierras de cultivo.

Por lo que he visto, en todo el cauce del Esla existe una gran superficie cultivada, así que las expropiaciones y compensaciones serían elevadas.


Pero lo que es imposible es conseguir un embalse de 664Hm³ con una superficie de 2230Has en medio del páramo. La superficie bien podría ser más del doble.

El tipo de presa lo determina más el terreno que la cantidad de agua embalsada.



Hay que plantearse muy seriamente si los inconvenientes de la construcción de un nuevo embalse en el páramo se compensan con liberar las tierras cubiertas por el embalse de Riaño, más teniendo en cuenta que para nada serán como hace 23 años, ya que todo este tiempo llevan acumulando lodos. Recuperar ese territorio no significa poder recuperar lo que en él se hacía.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Por el foro hay gente que se dedica a "proyectar" presas. Quizás puedan darte algún detalle más.


Oído cocina!!!!  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink: 

Hola Dave, en primer lugar, bienvenido al foro  :Smile: 




> En mi tierra, León, los pantanos son en cierta medida sinónimo de controversia y polémica -no sé si en otros sitios también sucede ésto- con su construcción.


No sólo en León, eso ocurre en todos sitios. La construcción de un embalse, depierta pasiones en unos, y levanta el odio en otros. Como todo, tiene sus apoyadores y sus detractores, sus pros, y sus contras...




> Uno de los casos más sonados fue la construcción del pantano de Riaño. A la gran mayoría de leoneses nos estremeció como se demolían el pueblo entero y hundían todo el valle. En otras comarcas leonesas como Omaña pretendieron hacer algo similar con el rechazo frontal de la gente 'Omaña insumergible' era el 'grito de guerra'.


Totalmente lógico. A nadie le gusta que tengan que demoler su vivienda o su población por la construcción de un embalse, una infraestructura viaria, o cualquier otro elemento. Es muy duro el tener toda una vida allí y tener que trasladarse sin remedio para tener que hacer otra vida nueva por un motivo de éste tipo. Es lo menos que se puede esperar que la gente reaccione así.




> La construcción de los pantanos tenía una contrapartida positiva que era el regadío en comarcas leonesas como El Páramo Leonés o Los Oteros. En zonas que solían ser de cultivo de secano. A parte que también está el aprovechamiento hidroeléctrico con Iberdrola como empresa que saca rendimiento energético.


No sólo tienen aprovechamiento para regadíos y energía eléctrica. Un embalse tiene muchos más aprovechamientos, tales como: defensa contra avenidas, abastecimiento tanto a población como a industrias, turísticos y recreativos, forestal contra incendios, pesca, y un largo etcétera de posibles usos que no viene al caso enumerar ahora.




> Viendo la polémica que suscita la construcción de pantanos en la montaña leonesa para regar las zonas de ribera y lo que supone de controversia me surgen preguntas y dudas que me gustaría resolver. *Veo que el Pantano de Orellana está a una altura inferior a los 500m. ¿Podrían construirse pantanos en zonas llanas para no afectar a la zona de montaña?* .
> Las tierras leonesas son tierras surcadas por unos cuantos ríos. El Esla, por ejemplo, lleva más caudal que incluso el Duero cuando se une con éste.


Aquí quisiera puntualizar algo que es fundamental.

El río Guadiana, es el río que mayores posibilidades de regulación ofrece y por tanto que se haya podido establecer esa excepcional regulación que tiene en su cauce principal: Cijara, García de Sola, Orellana y Alqueva, sólo han sido posible gracias a que, el cauce del Guadiana, va inmerso en un pequeño valle desde su entrada en Extremadura hasta su desembocadura en el Atlántico, a excepción de la cuenca alta y de las Vegas del Guadiana. El resto, va inmerso en un pequeño valle el cual ha permitido que se hayan podido establecer esos gigantestos embalses, evidentemente, inundando vastas extensiones de ese valle en donde no existía aprovechamiento ninguno más que el pastoreo y la trashumancia.

Por ejemplo, en el río Duero es imposible hacer otro embalse de regulación en su cauce, ya que, desde Soria hasta la frontera portuguesa, es materialmente imposible hacerlo. Por lo tanto, dado que en el cauce principal no se puede hacer ninguna regulación, no queda más remedio que realizarlas en las zonas más montañosas de sus afluentes, que sí disponen de posibilidad de ser regulados. De sus afluentes, sólo el Esla y el Tormes han podido ser regulados. El Esla, está regulado en su desembocadura con la presa de Ricobayo, y aguas arriba de ésta es imposible hacer otra regulación hasta Cistierna.

El mismo caso sucede con el río Guadalquivir, en donde, aguas abajo del Tranco, también es imposible de realizar un embalse de regulación, por eso, en sus afluentes, que sí disponen de posibilidad de ser regulados, disponen de una extensa red de presas para poder tenerlos regulados y evitar la circulación de caudales punta hacia el Guadalquivir, ya que éstos, una vez llegados al Guadalquivir, son imposibles de frenar.

Construir un gran embalse en una zona llana es muy complicado. Se tendrían que dar condiciones muy especiales, como por ejemplo pasó con el embalse de Orellana y Alange: una buena cerrada próxima al cauce para poder hacer el cierre del embalse y aprovechar un pequeño valle que se formaba en el río y que favorecía la construcción de un embalse tremendo, inundando todo ese terreno en el que no había más que pastos. Resultado: tremendos embalses de más de 800 Hm3. Pero ésto, no es habitual y sólamente es posible realizar en lugares muy contados.




> Por lo que veo -desde el desconocimiento- el Pantano de Orellana se nutre de las aguas del Guadiana. ¿Afecta la construcción de este pantano y los demás pantanos contiguos al río?. ¿Podría ser darse esta misma situación con el Esla y Cea?.


El embalse de Orellana se nutre totalmente de los desembalses que se realizan desde embalse de García de Sola o de los trasvases desde el Zújar, ya que la cuenca de aportación propia de Orellana es minúscula, creo que eran 400 Km2 en donde la escorrentía es mínima en comparación con el volumen del embalse, por lo que, los llenados de Orellana dependen totalmente de García de Sola o del Zújar.

En cuanto a la afectación al río, la única afectación que ejercen estos embalses sobre el río es lo que Luján comentó sobre el transporte de sedimentos. En lo demás, la afectación es mínima.

Se respetan los caudales ecológicos, favorecidos por el convenio de Albuferia ya que hay que cumplir unos caudales y volúmenes mínimos a transferir a Portugal. Además de eso, desde estas presas se tiene que turbinar agua hacia abajo para poder alimentar los canales de riego de Vegas Bajas y tomas directas desde el río. Yo desde luego, jamás he visto el río seco, salvo una vez que se tuvieron que realizar obras, en donde el caudal se redujo evidentemente, pero sin llegar a secarlo.




> ¿Qué requisitos básicos debería tener para construirse en una zona determinada?.


Ufff... muchísimos. Creo que lo siguiente responde a tu pregunta:

*REGLAMENTO TÉCNICO SOBRE SEGURIDAD DE PRESAS Y EMBALSES - ORDEN DE 12 DE MARZO DE 1996

CAPÍTULO IV.- CONDICIONES TÉCNICAS A CUMPLIR EN CADA UNA DE LAS FASES.

SECCIÓN 2ª.- Proyecto, construcción y puesta en carga.

Artículo 26.4*

El proyecto deberá incluir, como mínimo, los estudios que se citan a continuación, adecuándolos en su contenido y extensión a las características propias de cada caso:

*a) Estudios generales:*

- Objetivos del embalse y su función en el aprovechamiento conjunto de los recursos hidráulicos de la cuenca.
- Viabilidad técnica de la solución adoptada y comparación con otras posibles.
- Geografía, geología y medio natural general de la cuenca y específicos del emplazamiento.
- Climatología e hidrología.
- Infraestructuras y redes de comunicación.
- Zonas de riesgo de inundación.
- Datos básicos para la formulación de planes de seguridad y emergencia.

*b) Estudios específicos de la presa y del embalse:*

- Topografía del vaso del embalse, de la cerrada y de las zonas afectadas y próximas.
- Curvas de volúmenes y superficies de embalse.
- Análisis de las aportaciones hidráulicas y su regulación.
- Estudio de avenidas.
- Capacidad y análisis hidráulico de los órganos de desagüe para distintos niveles de embalse.
- Geología, hidrogeología, geotécnia y sismicidad de la cerrada y vaso del embalse.
- Procedencia y características de los materiales de construcción a emplear.
- Estabilidad, resistencia y deformabilidad de las estructuras, cimentaciones y vasos.
- Propuesta de métodos y procesos constructivos. Plan de obras y etapas de construcción.
- Accesos a las obras e instalaciones.
- Sistemas de comunicación y suministro de energía y su garantía en situaciones de emergencia.
- Sistema de desvío del río durante la construcción.
- Plan básico de auscultación para las diferentes fases de existencia de la presa.
- Tratamientos y correcciones del terreno a desarrollar en las fases de construcción, puesta en carga y explotación.
- Normas provisionales referidas a la explotación de la presa y al embalse, incluyendo los criterios de seguridad.

*c) Estudios referidos a la influencia sobre el entorno:*

- Afecciones a la población, incluyendo las medidas para el traslado y reacondicionamiento de la misma, en el caso que proceda.
- Expropiación y reposición de servidumbres y servicios.
- Calidad del agua: Eutrofización y estratificación.
- Erosión en la cuenca, caudales sólidos y sedimentación en el embalse.
- Efectos socioeconómicos y acciones de corrección y protección.
- Efectos sobre el patrimonio artístico y su tratamiento.
- Programa de vigilancia ambiental.




> Para Riaño fue un gran varapalo la construcción del pantano. Se anegaron las zonas de valle y se trastocó el paisaje del valle.


No solo para Riaño. Eso ha pasado en todos sitios donde se ha construído un embalse.




> Y si son necesarios para las comarcas agrarias que fundamentalmente son agrícolas con cultivos de regadío principalmente la duda es si es mejor acercar esos pantanos a las zonas de regadío en vez de afectar a comarcas que el beneficio del pantano es menor o incluso es negativo.


Es que no se trata de acercarlos, sino de que se puede construir o no.

Si se pudiera construir cerca de las comarcas agrarias, ten por seguro que se construiría allí, ya que eso implica que la infraestructura de conducción hasta los campos es mucho mejor y por tanto mucho menor coste, tanto de construcción, operación y mantenimiento. Pero el problema es que los embalses no se pueden construir en cualquier sitio, y generalmente, las mejores zonas para ubicar un embalse, obviamente, van a ser zonas montañosas y/o con relieve accidentado para poder realizar el cierre del embalse y un vaso que lo pueda contener.




> Y visto el caso del envalse de Orellana me preguntaba si era mejor la construcción de pantanos para el regadío (y otras actividades como en Orellana la Vieja) en zonas más cercanas.


Como he puesto anteriormente, el caso de Orellana es diferente, y por tanto, no se puede comparar. Cada cuenca, cada río, tiene sus características, y por tanto, no sirven las comparaciones de una a otra. La única posibilidad es realizar un estudio completo de la cuenca y ver en qué zonas se podrían ubicar los embalses, que lógicamente, van a coincidir con las zona más accidentadas por razones obvias.




> El río Esla, por ejemplo, es de los afluentes del Duero que más agua lleva aunque es de curso rápido, ¿Con estos dos factores sería posible la construcción de un pantano en la zona del Esla?.
> 
> Río Esla: Altitud de la fuente	1.500 msnm. Caudal medio 1351 m³/s. Superficie de la cuenca:16.163 km²


Si esos datos son ciertos, sobre too el de caudal, no sé porqué el río Esla no está minado de presas y de centrales hidroeléctricas bestiales desde hace mucho tiempo.

Con ese caudal, si es cierto, hay que montar centrales fluyentes pero ya, todas las que se puedan, repletas de turbinas Kaplan a lo bestia  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> La altitud media de las comarcas del Páramo Leonés a un lado del Esla y de Los Oteros está entre los 800 y 700 metros. Los Oteros es un territorio llano con algún cierro pero es un paisaje bastante llano encajado entre los ríos Esla y Cea.
> 
> geología de esta comarca leonesa: http://www.frado.net/elparamo/module...showpage&pid=4 
> 
> http://www.frado.net/elparamo/module...showpage&pid=3


De todo lo que he visto sobre el río Esla, el único sitio viable sería aguas arriba de Cistierna. Aguas abajo de la misma, es inviable una presa de regulación, mucha población y terreno no favorable.




> Pues un pantano como el de Riaño o menor.
> 
> Datos de la presa-Pantano de Riaño.
> 
> Tipo	Bóveda, hormigón
> Altura	100 m
> Longitud de coronación	337 m
> Cota de coronación	1102 m
> Cota de cimentación	1002 m
> ...


Hacer un embalse otro el de Riaño o parecido sobre es el Esla, es materialmente imposible a no ser que se haga una auténtica barbaridad.

Sinceramente, el único lugar viable que veo para la construcción de un embalse sobre el río Esla, es desde aguas abajo de la presa de Riaño hasta Cistierna, aunque habría que inundar unas cuantas de poblaciones. Aguas abajo de Cistierna, es imposible hacer un embalse de regulación, el cauce no se presta en ningún momento a ello, hay más población, etc.

Otra posibilidad podría ser recrecer el embalse de Riaño o hacer una nueva presa que inundase a ésta y aumentar su capacidad. Esta posibilidad, lo "bueno" que tiene es que con unos metros más que se elevara el embalse de Riaño, se puede ganar mucha capacidad de embalse sin tener que inundar otro valle entero, pero por contra, significaría la inundación de la población de Riaño y otras poblaciones que están cerca del embalse, amén también de una nueva reestructuración de las infraestructuras existentes.

Esas son las dós unicas posibilidades que veo en el río Esla para poder hacer un embalse de regulación. El resto de terrenos, no son favorables para un embalse de regulación importante.




> En Riaño hay colectivos que pretenden que el pantano se vacíe; es decir, que no quieren el pantano.
> 
> Que se desmantelase el pantano de Riaño podría ser positivo para la zona montañesa de Riaño pero para zonas agrícolas como El Páramo Leonés o Esla-Cea sería un palo porque su dedicación, al menos en el páramo, son los cultivos de regadío.


Eso es la mayor tontería que se puede hacer.

¿Positivo? ¿Para qué y para quién? Aunque se vacíe el embalse de Riaño, el valle que ha ocupado el embalse, en decenas de años, no va a salir un solo hierbajo en las laderas del embalse debido a la cantidad de lodos acumulado. Y si queremos verlo con árboles y como un valle más tal y como era antes del embalse, deberán pasar cientos y cientos de años para que vuelva a ser como era.

Un saludo y perdón por el ladrillo  :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

Quería darte la bienvenida al foro y decirte que no te aporto nada más ya que creo que tanto Luján como Lázaro ya te han respondido claro y muy bien a tus preguntas...
Yo no es que esté totalmente a favor de la construcción de un embalse, pero sólo lanzo una pregunta...
¿Hemos pensado alguna vez, que sería de nosotros si tanto como para la Agricultura, Industria y Abastecimiento, no hubiese la cantidad de embalses que ahora tenemos?
Yo sólo veo... bueno, no veo nada!!
Y sí algunos tenéis razón, también existen muchos embalses que deberían no haberse construido y otros que están en un sitio equivocado en el curso del río... 
Pero pensad, nuestros embalses tienen más cosas beneficios que perjuicios!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Comizo

Sobre todo algunos claramente inútiles o no todo lo útiles que pueda justificar su construcción, como Riaño, Buendía, Alcorlo por su sobredimensionamiento, etc, etc...

 Son necesarios, pero muchos no cumplen las expectativas "oficiales" para las que se construyeron. 
Es una realidad.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Sobre todo algunos claramente inútiles o no todo lo útiles que pueda justificar su construcción, como Riaño, Buendía, Alcorlo por su sobredimensionamiento, etc, etc...


Alcorco no lo conozco y por tanto no puedo opinar.

Riaño, personalmente pienso que sí que está más que justificada su construcción y su funcionamiento. Con 664 Hm3 de capacidad, creo que esta tabla lo deja más que claro:



Y con respecto a Buendía, personalmente opino que también está más que justificada su construcción pues forma parte del estupendo equipo de regulación situado en la cabecera del Tajo formado junto al embalse de Entrepeñas. 

Otra cosa es que, *Buendía se utilice para fines que no se deben de utilizar*, o al menos, no en la forma en la que se está haciendo, pero el embalse de Buendía, para mí, no está justificado, está justificadísimo  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo... pensamos que sobran algunos embalses y no sobran tantos...
En el Guadalquivir que es lo que yo más conozco si que sé de dos embalses que para nada debían haberse construido, El Portillo y San Clemente!!
Pero casi todos los demás sobretodo en Jaén y Granada, creo que su gran uso aportan...
Si ponemos en una balanza los pros y contras de la mayoría de ellos, sin duda sé hacía donde iría la mayor parte del peso... :Embarrassment: 
Un saludo y repito, con ésto no quiero decir que todos son necesarios...

----------


## Comizo

> Alcorco no lo conozco y por tanto no puedo opinar.
> 
> Riaño, personalmente pienso que sí que está más que justificada su construcción y su funcionamiento. Con 664 Hm3 de capacidad, creo que esta tabla lo deja más que claro:
> 
> 
> 
> Y con respecto a Buendía, personalmente opino que también está más que justificada su construcción pues forma parte del estupendo equipo de regulación situado en la cabecera del Tajo formado junto al embalse de Entrepeñas. 
> 
> Otra cosa es que, *Buendía se utilice para fines que no se deben de utilizar*, o al menos, no en la forma en la que se está haciendo, pero el embalse de Buendía, para mí, no está justificado, está justificadísimo


 Con las opiniones, ocurre como con la parte de nuestro cuerpo en donde la espalda pierde su casto nombre, todos tenemos uno.

 Entiendo que (imagino que eres técnico en la materia) que opines y estés convencido por tu profesión que Riaño está justificadísimo. Pero yo no estoy de acuerdo. Y para no estar de acuerdo me baso en años de seguimiento y lecturas sobre un expolio que cuando se realizó, reconozco que ni me iba ni me venía, ni moví un dedo por ello.

 Por ejemplo, la regulación que muestras en el cuadro ya se realizaba antes de forma natural, está más que demostrado. Lo único que dice el cuadro es que se llena, y eso ya se sabía sin embalse.

 Sin embargo, en la época se desató por parte del ministro Cosculluela (ahora en la comisión de medio ambiente de su partido, como mínimo de risa) una prisa sin parangón en llenar la presa levantada y casi abandonada desde hacía años. Esa prisa se basaba en las necesidades de regadío de las vegas del Esla como principal argumento, seguido por la defensa de avenidas (tema más que demostrado que siempre ocurre por una ocupación ilegal del dominio público hidraúlico) y la energía, que ahora sobra y exportamos.

 En cuanto a la agricultura y su roturación al regadío, pasaron 20 años y todavía estaban sin construir los canales que transportaran el agua a ese supuesto y prometido vergel. Así se puede comprobar en éste texto.
""Duerme en los cajones del Ministerio el proyecto de reforma agraria para las cuarenta mil hectáreas del sur de León, de las cuentas pendientes de las promesas que se usaron para cerrar Riaño; y avanza el plan de convertir en regadío 17.000 hectáreas de Valladolid y Palencia, gracias al agua del Esla, que aún -"un cuatro de siglo después-" no ha llegado a la tierra prometida de Payuelos. 

El adelanto para la transformación de los secanos de la comarca de Campos en esas dos provincias castellanas conlleva obras e infraestructuras faraónicas, necesarias en la reversión de estepas cerealistas en un vergel que cambiará hasta la fisonomía del territorio. Apadrina el avance la Junta de Castilla y León, que ya tiene en papel oficial la orden de ocupación de terrenos, de expropiaciones forzosas, amparada en la declaración de interés del proyecto. ""
http://www.diariodeleon.es/noticias/...sp?pkid=536788

 No sólamente tras un cuarto de siglo no se han construído las infraestructuras, después de pasar gobiernos de distintos colores, sino que además, como también se intuye en el texto, va a causar un problema territorial, ya que como siempre que se crea una infraestructra crecen artificialmente las necesidades como setas, y pronto la capacidad del embalse se quedará pequeña, como en las distintas obras hidraúlicas en el Segura, llevando a exigir nuevos embalses y más y más. Una carrera sin fin hacia ningún lado.
http://www.soitu.es/soitu/2008/03/11...26_182257.html
 Esos problemas ya han empezado a plantearse con el trasvase de las aguas de Riaño a la vega del Carrión, dejando de lado a los leoneses que están que trinan.
http://www.camaraagrariadeleon.com/
Y más: http://www.paislliones.com/articulos/indice/328

 Por otra parte, en parte la artificial urgencia de la puesta en marcha de Riaño coincide con la definitiva no apertura de la nuclear de Lemóniz, y se encuandra dentro de las compensaciones económicas de tapadillo para Iberduero, ahora Iberdrola, que es quien explota Riaño. Una de las varias opiniones a favor de esa tesis:
""Y las preguntas las mismas: ¿para qué? y ¿por qué? Para nada, no hay riego, y menos aún presupuestos que lo contemplen; no hay agricultores del sur (aquellos que se desgañitaban solicitando el cierre de la presa) que hoy reivindiquen la canalización de las aguas porque andan más ocupados en solicitar las subvenciones que les dan por los barbechos, o sea, por dejar de cultivar; y no hay nadie que pida ya cuentas, que pregunte cómo es posible que todo el sector oriental de la montaña de León haya rendido su existencia a la mentira, al desvío de un objetivo que estaba cantado y que así fue denunciado en su tiempo. Riaño fue una compensacion a Iberduero, hoy Iberdrola, por el desmantelamiento de la central nuclear de Lemóniz en Vizcaya donde se habían invertido más de 300.000 millones de pesetas. Había que dar de comer al pajarito energético para que no piase tanto y nada mejor que inundar Riaño, retomar un proyecto abandonado incluso por la dictadura franquista, que se suponía era la única adicta a la inauguración de embalses. Miedo de recordar cuáles fueron los modos que sirvieron para frenar el funcionamiento de aquella central nuclear por cuanto pareciera que la única alternativa para salvar Riaño hubiera sido el secuestro, el asesinato y los continuos sabotajes.""
http://www.galeon.com/sloren/marialor/riano5.htm

Muy interesante leer el texto entero que no reproduzco por ser largo.

Por tanto mi opinión no puede ser otra que la inutilidad de Riaño, si no total, en una gran parte para no ser categórico. Lo que es cierto, es que como en todas éstas faraónicas obras se llena la cabeza de los "indígenas" y opinión pública con los parabienes que traerá el embalse, el maná que fluirá por sus tierras, y que en definitiva no es más que mentira sobre mentira, un engaño para, como en muchas ocasiones llenar el bolsillo de constructoras y eléctricas a costa de entornos incomparables que nunca volverán a recuperarse.


 En cuanto al embalse de Alcorlo, mira la gráfica, no se logra llenar debido a que se pensó como un embalse-aljibe para traer agua del Duero en una pesadilla de trasvases intercuencas. además se pensó en desviar el Sorbe hacia su vaso con el fin de convertir el Corredor del Henares en una zona superhabitada por montañas de adosados, los primeros de los cuales ahora se agrietan con el cartel de "se vende" en medio de un páramo sin nada.

 Y Buendía, cuando se construyó junto a Entrepeñas, era un momento en el que el régimen necesitaba una afirmación nacional de poderío industrial. Su cota original estaba al mismo nivel que el de Entrepeñas, y alguien con algo de mesura la rebajó 3 metros a su emplazamiento actual. Me gustaría haber conocido a ese "alguien" ya que seguramente en su mente estaba lo innecesario de contruir un embalse de 1600 hm3 en un río con tan poco caudal como es el Guadiela. Por mucho que se hiciera el canal desde Entrepeñas.
Como bien dices, otro problema, importante, es que se llevan el agua a otro lado. Pero una vez que ese error histórico se subsane, y se subsanará, Buendía será un monstruo para dar de beber al sol y para mostrar unos fondos desérticos de antiguas fértiles vegas que no valen ahora mismo ni para cultivar girasol.
 Lamento ser tan pesimista en éste tema, pero es que no lo veo de otra manera.

¿Regulación?, ¿que no podría regular un minibuendía de 500 hm3? ¿hay algún efecto de la no regulación en cuanto a avenidas que no sea culpa de una inadecuada planificación urbanística o una dejadez de las autoridades en la vigilancia de las ocupaciones ilegales del DPH?

Saludos, un placer debatir contigo.

----------


## Dave

Gracias por las explicaciones. Muy didácticas.

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Por ejemplo, la regulación que muestras en el cuadro ya se realizaba antes de forma natural, está más que demostrado. Lo único que dice el cuadro es que se llena, y eso ya se sabía sin embalse.


Cierto es que en parte, la regulación se produce gracias a la condición de la existencia de nieves. Pero el efecto regulador y de laminación que actualmente cumple el embalse, ni por asomo se asemeja a la regulación natural sin la intervención del embalse.

Ponte en situación: subida repentida de temperaturas durante varios días, rápido deshielo sumado a un episodio de precipitaciones intensas. Ese cocktail de factores, puede ser mortífero, provocando fuertes avenidas, avenidas que, con la construcción de la presa, quedan retenidas en el embalse, mientras que sin su existencia, correrían valle abajo inundando poblaciones y provocando numerosos daños, tal y como sucedería antaño.




> Sin embargo, en la época se desató por parte del ministro Cosculluela (ahora en la comisión de medio ambiente de su partido, como mínimo de risa) una prisa sin parangón en llenar la presa levantada y casi abandonada desde hacía años.


¿Qué tiene que ver una cosa con la otra? ¿Qué tiene que ver que ese señor quisiera el llenado de la presa para que sea de risa que esté en la comisión de medio ambiente de su partido, sea el que sea?  :Confused: 

Cuando una presa se construye, se construye con expectativas a que se llene, pues estando llena, cumplirá con los cometidos para los que haya sido construída. Lo que sí que sería de risa sería que se construyera una presa, gastarse millones y millones de €, afectando al territorio donde se construye para luego coger y tenerla vacía y sin ningún uso.




> Esa prisa se basaba en las necesidades de regadío de las vegas del Esla como principal argumento, seguido por la defensa de avenidas (tema más que demostrado que siempre ocurre por una ocupación ilegal del dominio público hidraúlico)


Cierto es que gran parte de las inundaciones producidas se deben por ocupación ilegal del DPH. Pero coincidrás conmigo que será mejor que una fuerte avenida sea laminada antes de que vaya valle abajo una avenida con un pico de caudal tremendo que pueda afectar gravemente a poblaciones situadas aguas abajo a la vez que producir graves daños sobre los campos, con todo lo que ello supone.




> y la energía, que ahora sobra y exportamos.


A la vez que tambien la compramos en otras ocasiones. Aparte de eso, aunque antes no hubiera excedente de energía y ahora sí, ¿eso ya justifica que Riaño es inútil? Aparte del hidroeléctrico, Riaño tiene otros muchos usos. Así a bote pronto, se me ocurren todos los siguientes: regulación, defensa frente a avenidas, abastecimiento, regadíos, forestal contra incendios, recreo... y seguro que me dejo unos cuantos más.




> En cuanto a la agricultura y su roturación al regadío, pasaron 20 años y todavía estaban sin construir los canales que transportaran el agua a ese supuesto y prometido vergel. Así se puede comprobar en éste texto.
> ""Duerme en los cajones del Ministerio el proyecto de reforma agraria para las cuarenta mil hectáreas del sur de León, de las cuentas pendientes de las promesas que se usaron para cerrar Riaño; y avanza el plan de convertir en regadío 17.000 hectáreas de Valladolid y Palencia, gracias al agua del Esla, que aún -"un cuatro de siglo después-" no ha llegado a la tierra prometida de Payuelos.


Ese mismo caso, es exactamente calcado a lo que sucede con la presa de La Serena.

El principal aprovechamiento de La Serena, es el canal de Barros, que se extendería desde la presa del Zújar hasta la de Alange en una primera fase, y desde Alange hasta casi la frontera portuguesa (presa de Piedra Aguda) en una segunda fase, transformando cerca de 100.000 Has de puro secano en fértiles tierras de regadío. 20 años después, el proyecto todavía duerme en los cajones del Ministerio, y de momento, no parece que haya voluntad política (ni dinero tampoco) para ejecutar el proyecto.

¿Significa eso que La Serena también es inútil? Por supuesto que no. La Serena ha jugado un papel fundamental desde su entrada en servicio. De hecho por algo se la conoce como "la hucha de Extremadura", por el enorme potencial económico que esconden sus aguas (agricultura, energía eléctrica, turísticos y recreativos, etc). Además del trascendental papel que ha jugado durante las sequías gracias a su gran capacidad y también durante las avenidas del río Zújar, uno de los más peligrosos de la península por las terroríficos caudales punta que ha dado a lo largo de la historia.




> El adelanto para la transformación de los secanos de la comarca de Campos en esas dos provincias castellanas conlleva obras e infraestructuras faraónicas, necesarias en la reversión de estepas cerealistas en un vergel que cambiará hasta la fisonomía del territorio. Apadrina el avance la Junta de Castilla y León, que ya tiene en papel oficial la orden de ocupación de terrenos, de expropiaciones forzosas, amparada en la declaración de interés del proyecto. ""
> http://www.diariodeleon.es/noticias/...sp?pkid=536788


Lógico que conlleve obras e infraestructuras faraónicas. El agua no se transporta sola desde un embalse hasta los surcos de un campo de cultivo, y menos aún si por el camino hay que realizar bombeos.

Ahora que pregunten, sin ir más lejos, a los habitantes de las Vegas del Guadiana, a ver qué prefieren, si aquellas dehesas de encinas en las que único que se podía hacer era pegarle palos a las ovejas, o ahora que con una extensa red de canales y acequias, hay más posibilidades económicas, agricultura y recogida de cosechas, transporte de productos, industrias de transformación, comercio, etc.

La transformación de secarrales a regadíos, constituye un antes y un después. La introducción de regadíos en zonas de secano, supone nuevas oportunidades económicas y todo lo que ello conlleva.




> como siempre que se crea una infraestructra crecen artificialmente las necesidades como setas, y pronto la capacidad del embalse se quedará pequeña, como en las distintas obras hidraúlicas en el Segura, llevando a exigir nuevos embalses y más y más. Una carrera sin fin hacia ningún lado.
> http://www.soitu.es/soitu/2008/03/11...26_182257.html


La sociedad va creciendo, cada vez hay más población y por tanto, la demanda de recursos y la demanda de agua crece, es obvio.

Con respecto a lo de la cuenca del Segura... eso pasa por querer vivir por encima de las posibilidades que dicha cuenca ofrece en todo momento y porque los distintos gobiernos no ha tenido los bemoles de hacer lo que hay que hacer. El Gobierno Central, y más concretamente, el Ministerio de Todos los Medios, deberían haberle parado los pies hace mucho tiempo en ese frenesí de crecimiento deshorbitado y sin control. Como bien decía un ex-miembro de este foro, jasg555, cuando no tengan ya suficientes recursos con el trasvase del Tajo, pedirán el del Nilo, y después del Amazonas, y así sucesivamente.




> Miedo de recordar cuáles fueron los modos que sirvieron para frenar el funcionamiento de aquella central nuclear (Lemóniz) por cuanto pareciera que la única alternativa para salvar Riaño hubiera sido el secuestro, el asesinato y los continuos sabotajes.""
> http://www.galeon.com/sloren/marialor/riano5.htm


¿Y eso que quiere decir, que algunos se tienen que dedicar a realizar secuestros, asesinatos y continuos sabojates para evitar la construcción de presas, o en su defecto, para demoler las existentes?




> cuanto pareciera que la única alternativa para salvar Riaño hubiera sido el secuestro, el asesinato y los continuos sabotajes


Eso creo que tiene un nombre, se llama *incitación a la violencia y apología del terrorismo*, así que afirmaciones de este tipo, las justas  :Wink: 




> Lo que es cierto, es que como en todas éstas faraónicas obras se llena la cabeza de los "indígenas" y opinión pública con los parabienes que traerá el embalse, el maná que fluirá por sus tierras, y que en definitiva no es más que mentira sobre mentira


¿Indígenas?  :Confused:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Te invito a que cuando puedas y tengas tiempo suficiente, realices un estudio detallado de los beneficios económicos y sociales, tanto directos como indirectos que genera el embalse Riaño. Ya te digo que te llevarás más de una sorpresa en esas mentiras tras mentiras.




> Y Buendía, cuando se construyó junto a Entrepeñas, era un momento en el que el régimen necesitaba una afirmación nacional de poderío industrial.


Que el régimen utilizara este tipo de obras para hacer propaganda, no significa que no fueran necesarios...




> Su cota original estaba al mismo nivel que el de Entrepeñas, y alguien con algo de mesura la rebajó 3 metros a su emplazamiento actual.


Eso que quiere decir, que la persona que proyecto la presa con esos tres metros más ¿estaba loco o perturbado? Es lo que das a entender con esa afirmación...

Supongo que la persona que proyectara esos tres metros más, sería ingeniero, por lo que, su razón tendría para justificarlo, seguramente tal vez porque tuviera en sus manos estudios e informes mucho más detallados de los que podamos tener nosotros a nuestro alcance que justificaran esa decisión.




> Como bien dices, otro problema, importante, es que se llevan el agua a otro lado. Pero una vez que ese error histórico se subsane, y se subsanará, *Buendía será un monstruo para dar de beber al sol y para mostrar unos fondos desérticos de antiguas fértiles vegas que no valen ahora mismo ni para cultivar girasol.*


Esa historia me suena, y por partida doble. *Y el tiempo dió la razón a los ingenieros y técnicos y tumbó por tierra los argumentos de ecologistas y grupos anti embalses...¿curioso no?*

Creo que la mejor respuesta que te puedo dar a tu afirmación resaltada en negrita es la siguiente:




> http://www.hoy.es/v/20100325/opinion...-20100325.html
> 
> Veinte años de la presa de La Serena
> 25.03.10 - 00:14 -
> FRANCISCO BARBANCHO LÓPEZ | INGENIERO DE CAMINOS, CANALES Y PUERTOS
> 
> En estos veinte años La Serena (cuyo embalse cubica algo más de 3.200 Hm3) ha recibido una aportación total de 11.317 Hm3 (es decir para más de tres llenados y medio completos, lo que supone un llenado cada cinco años y medio en promedio)
> 
> [...]
> ...





> http://www.elperiodicoextremadura.co...sp?pkid=487616
> 
> El acierto del gran embalse de Alqueva
> El pantano se ha llenado a pesar de los augurios de ecologistas, que decían que nunca lo haría.
> 
> Después de los augurios lanzados por economistas y ecologistas críticos que decían que nunca se llenaría, porque la cuenca del Guadiana no tiene la pluviometría suficiente y el vaso se quedaría como una especie de campo de golf gigantesco. Sin embargo, debido a la lluvia caída en las últimas semanas en la zona, se está desembalsando por haber alcanzado su capacidad máxima. Así pues, parece haber sorprendido a todos, excepto a los técnicos. Lo cual viene a corroborar que muchas de las críticas se hacen sin el rigor científico necesario, por lo que se diseñan escenarios tremendistas que luego, por ventura, no se cumplen.  Por tanto, consideramos que la construcción de este embalse y de todos los que nos rodean en Extremadura son necesarios, e incluso se justificarían otros nuevos para no estar sometidos al albur de las irregularidades climáticas con pertinaces sequías inherentes a este territorio ibérico.


Y ya está más que demostrado que Buendía, antes del comienzo del trasvase, mantenía buenos niveles de agua hasta que comenzó el expolio de sus aguas, *tal y como demuestra la siguiente tabla extraída de los anuarios de aforos del Centro de Estudios Hidrográficos*


La tabla habla por sí sola. Antes del comienzo del trasvase, en numerosos años, superaba ampliamente los 1000 Hm3 y varias ocasiones llegando casi a los 1500 Hm3. Tas el comienzo del expolio, se fue reduciendo hasta verse convertido en un cenagal  :Mad: 




> ¿Regulación?, ¿que no podría regular un minibuendía de 500 hm3?


Pues evidentemente, y creo que no hace falta que detalle nada, no regula de igual forma un embalse de 500 Hm3 que uno de 1600 Hm3.

Mientras que un mini-Buendía de 500 Hm3 sería un embalse de regulación anual, el actual Buendía se trata de un embalse de regulación plurianual.




> Saludos, un placer debatir contigo.


Lo mismo digo. Un saludo y perdón por el ladrillo  :Wink:

----------

